# How is kaidomain.com for delivery?



## mntn-biker (Sep 12, 2010)

How does kaidomain.com compare against dealextreme.com for delivery? Seems like DX takes almost forever to get the order out the door and then forever for shipping (the free shipping).


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

If they have it in stock, I usually got it within 7 business days to MI. DX would take 2-3 weeks or longer.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I've found KD to never be longer than DX, but often not that quicker. I usually have the same 2-3wks (I live in deepest darkets PA), but KD customer service is leagues ahead of DX. Unless I can't get something on KD (MS cables for example), I always prefer them over DX.


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've found out, that KD takes as long as DX or even worse. Last two orders I had took 1,5 and 2 months since payment was made. Had luck only once when oder took 2 weeks 'til delivery. Also happened to receive wrong items. So it's pretty much the same as DX. But they might have a bit better costumer support.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

My last order ( I believe there was a Chinese holiday in here ... so that might have affected it )

Order created: 9/23/2011
Shipped: 10/6/2011 ( everything was supposedly in stock... )
USPS says it left Hong Kong on 10/9/2011
Arrived in Utah: 10/17/2011


----------



## natac (Jul 26, 2008)

I've found KD and DX to be about the same. A couple weeks to California.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

My recent Kaidoman order was about the same as DX, but DX has better email communication and a better MY Account section on the web site.

I went back to look at a Kaidoman order I got a couple weeks ago and there is nothing showing in the MY Account section. A search by order number comes up with nothing?????


----------



## vroom9 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's often the suppliers and not DX or KD causing the delay. I'm pretty sure that both are mainly order takers and shippers who don't stock all that much inventory. 

DX has a US distribution point which claims 24hour shipping, but it only has a tiny fraction of the entire DX portfolio.


----------



## Squire Quigley (Jan 2, 2012)

Are KD and DX definitely separate entities? Their websites are almost identical, sort of like how Loose Screws and Bike Tools etc. resemble each other.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

Roll the dice I have had any from 7 days to 2 months and yes the items were not listed as back ordered. 

A long time ago they were business partners and split forming two separate companies.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Came to this thread from google, trying to figure out when my kaidomain battery might arrive. Going on six weeks now. Hopefully customs doesn't sit on it for months like they have some bike parts ordered from england in the past.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaidomain is unreliable to say the least. You have to bug the crap out of them to actually get your item shipped.

You should also have a tracking number, if you dont then it hasnt shipped.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Uh oh... looks like i don't have a tracking number even though it is marked as shipped. I regret having ordered from Kaidomain. They weren't up front about shipping times/costs. After the order was placed, they then asked if I wanted to upgrade for shipping for $18. 

6 weeks later i have no battery or even any idea of when it might arrive.


----------

